# How about brazilian?



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Stupid bint. Fuck Off.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

am I just being slow and completely missing the point?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:?:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know what Phil is referring to :wink:

And yeah bloody annoying .

Lisa
x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I love Brazillians, but i may be on a slightly different topic :lol: 

Have to admit that i love the Hollywood slightly more, but thats just my personal preference


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'Does your flat hair mean that people ignore you?'

then you have a shit personality... crap ad.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hollywood gets my vote........ but as said earlier I hope this is not way off topic


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I know what a brazillian looks like but can anyone enlighten me about a hollywood?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Its down and under more


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nope - totally lost!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I love Brazillians, but i may be on a slightly different topic :lol:


Vlastan, you're always on a different topice  :wink:

Yes, I was referring to the very annoying flat hair advert. I hate most cosmetics adverts but that one's worse than most.

On the contrary I find the "my razor's a ferrari" advert very funny.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> I know what a brazillian looks like but can anyone enlighten me about a hollywood?


As its the Flame Room 

As far as i recall, a Brazillian is a small postage stamp sized piece of muff or a very thin muff stripe, but a Hollywood = fuck all muff anywhere i.e. front, back or underneath  personally this is my favourite


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

but u h ave to admit, once she starts shaking her ass! :lol: :lol: ITS WORTH IT!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Antwerpman said:
> 
> 
> > I know what a brazillian looks like but can anyone enlighten me about a hollywood?
> ...


Is there a Bollywood? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Antwerpman said:
> ...


Good question & one to which i have no answer. I think a quick web search is in order


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

is there a bollywood?

well i havent seen one yet! :roll:


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

A Brazilian,s a must unless your a spiders leg lover :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this what you mean ? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Is this what you mean ? :?


With the adverts he does I dont think he'l be interested
l


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Found this site so you can watch your favourite adverts! http://www.visit4info.com/

SBJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not for Â£15 Simon cheers !

Peter Kays advert is best tho !(Mother of 55 with moustache !)


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

that's a rip off! You can still watch it in tiny mode for free:?: 
SBJ


----------

